# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مسابقه {اجمل شنطهـ}

## مجنونة وحلوة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



خطرت لي فكرة



مسابقة اجمل شنطة 



نختار اجمل شنطة



كل يوم



ويحصل على هدية



اخر الاسبوع نختار خمسة شنط



ويفوز بشنط الموضة

وان شاء الله نلااقي تفاااعل>> ادري هدرت واااايدخخخ
تحياتي
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فكــــــــــــــرة حلوة*
*انشـــــــــاء الله تلاقي تفـــــــاعل*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو على الطلهـ الحلوووووووووووووووة
                    بس اني زعلت اللى يشااااهدوووون الموووضووووووووووع ما يردووووووووون
                                                   اجل خلاااااااص ما بحد مواااااااااضيع اذا مارديييييييييتووووو :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes: 
                                                                 تحياااااااااااااااتي ... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خلاص اني هالمررره كثير زعلت...
       في المشاهدات32 والرد 2

----------


## ليلاس

السلام عليكم ,,,,

عفر جيت متأخرة <<<< خخخخخخ

و هذي شنطتي 

.

.

.



و ان شاء الله يكون في تفاعل لأن الفكرة حلوة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووو على الرد
       وان شاء الله نلاقي تفااااعل
                   تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

ولاتزعلي ولاشي 
وهذه شنطتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوووووورة على المرووور الحلووو
         اسعدني توواجدك كثير 
                 يالله الحيبن بقى 2 وراح اشووف من الفائزة بهديه
                           تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

بأنتظاركم يا اعضااء

----------


## Habit Roman

ولاتزعلين وهذه شنطتي




تحياتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

زي ماقااالت قمر دنياي 
       بأنتظار الأعضاء

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموو على الصووورة 
       يلا بس بقى وحدة ننتظرها
                    تحياتي..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

وهذي اني شنطتي..
                                       وان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

واللي فاااز معنا احلى ما خلق ربي 
  وهذي هديه احلى ماخلق ربي
     لابتوووب
                                                                                     عليش بألف عااااافيه حبيبتي
                                                                                                 وان شاااء الله  حظ اوفر حبايبي
                                                                                                                  وان شاء الله نلاقي تفااااااعل المره الجاااااااايه

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبااا 

والحين على اي اساس يعني انتي تختاري ولا كييييييف 
اقول يعني تحطي تصويت احلى عشان الاعضاء هي الي تختار 
ويصير في حماس اكثر واحلى 
وخلي الهدايا تقيييم 

اتمنى انك تتقبلي كلامي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتووو قمر دنياي اني حطيته كذا لانه ما اعرف احط تصوووويت 
                          اذا انتي تبي تشتركي معاي في الموووضووع {تفضلي}
                                    تحياتي...مجنونة وحلووة...

----------


## آهات حنونه

اي فعلا احس تصويت بيكون تفاعله اكثر خيتو
يعطيكم الف عافيه

انا عن نفسي ارشح حبت رمان

----------


## قمر دنياي

خلاص شرايك احط التصويت الحين 
واتمنى مااكون ضايقتك 
بأنتظار ردك عزيزتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يلا خلينا نحط تصوووت من الحين
          بصراحة كلامك ماضايقني
                      تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم وضع التصويت

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

? انشاء الله نلاقي تفااعل?
        تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة..

----------


## قمر دنياي

Habit Roman

الف مبروووك تستاهلي الفووز

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الف مبرووووك للأخت Habit Roman 
                تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## Habit Roman

أحم أحم

مادري شنو أقول أخجلتوني  هاها 
تسلمون على تصويتكم لي وهذا من ذوقكم الراقي وعيونكم الحلوة إلي تختار ماهو جميل

ماتقصرون 

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مرحبا خيتو مسابقة مرة نايس


وهدا اخيارى

----------


## ward roza <3

الف مبرووووك للفائزة 

اذا بديتوووو اختي اعطيني رسالة ع الملف الشخصي


مشكووورة

----------


## ليلاس

هذي شنتطي ...

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوووووووورة على المرووور الحلووووو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتووووووو حب آل محمد....
   ترى بدينا المساااابقه .....
            تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة..

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## آهات حنونه



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_مشكورين على التواااجد الحلوووووو_
_             حلويين الشنط_
_                تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلووة_

----------


## ليلاس

ويييين باقي الأعضاء ؟؟!

الموضوع بدأ ينام ...

بعد اذنك حبيبتي مجنونة رح أنزل التصويت في أقرب فرصة

تحياتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اووووكي حبيبتي ليلاس 
      عشااان لايبدأ ينااام المووضووع
                    تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوةْ~ْ~ْ~

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## ليلاس

تم وضع التصويت

تحياتي

----------


## اعشق ابي

واو مسابقة حلوة 
مرة 

اتمنى تعجبكم
وعندي اقتراح شو رايك انتي كل تصويت تحطي لون مخصص للشنط بهيك بيصير في تفاعل اكثر

----------


## اعشق ابي

او حتى الي تفوزهي الي تختار اللون

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتووووووو اعشق ابي 
    مافهمت لش 
       تحياتي...مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## ward roza <3

خيتي ممكن افهمك ؟؟؟


بعد اذنك 


يعني خيتوووو حلوووة <<<<< مايصير اقوللك مجنونة 


اي بعد التصويت تختاري مثلا 

وتقولي : ابي لون الشنطة وردي 

ويحطووو وردي 


وقصدها الي تفوز تحط اللون 


مثلا انا فزت 


اقول لون الشنطة يكون احمر 



اتمنى تكونبي فهمتي علي 




ع فكرة اعطيني خبر ع المسابقة اول ماتبدأ

وان شاء الله ماقصر وياك 

تحياتي الجميلة 
لاختنا الاحلى 
مجنوووونة وحلوووة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هلا خيتوووو
     اني قلت لش من قبل اني راح بتبدا المساابقه!!
                                   واقوول لش مره ثاانيه انه يووم الأربعاء راح يخلص التصووويت
                                                                  ويوووم الخميس راح نبدأ...
                                                                           واني اللحين فهمت عليش ..

----------


## ليلاس

الف الف مبروووووووووووك خيتي بحر العجائب

----------


## Habit Roman

مبرووك حبيبتي بحر العجائب



يصير احط شنطة مرة ثانية ؟



 تقبلوا مروري

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الـــف مبــرووك خيتووووو بحر العجائب..
يسلمووووو على التوااااجد..
يصير تحطواا شنط عشاان لايبدأ ينام ...
وخلينا نختار اللون الأسود للشنط
تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف مبرووووووك 
والحين باحط صورتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوورة على التوااجد ..
    منووورة الصفحة..
         وننتظر صوورة الشنطة..

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يبارك ليـــــكم

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووو على التوااااجد..~
         كثير حلووين الشنط..~ْ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على التوااااجد...ْ

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

حبيبتي سموورهـ صورتك موو ظاااااهرة..
                     وان شاء الله في التصوويت القاادم..
                               ..~تحياتي..~

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..








تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

منووورة

----------


## جريح القلب

الف مبرووك للأخت اعشق ابي..~
                تحياتي..,

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
ألف مبروووووووووك
للفائزة(اعشق ابي)
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ليلاس

مبروووووووووووووووك 

أعشق أبي فوزك

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مبرررررررررروك..
  (اعشق ابي)

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يالله ابي اشووف تفااعلكم
          تحياتي..

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اسعدني توااجدك خيتوو
       تحياتي..مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اسعدني توااااجدك الحلووووووو
     تحياتي..مجنونة وحلوة..

----------


## Habit Roman



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اسعدني توااااجدك الحلووووووو
ْ..تحياتي..ْ

ْ..مجنونة وحلوة..ْ

----------


## آهات حنونه



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*?اسعدني تواجد؟*
*          منووورة*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

عجبتني المسابقة 

حبيت أشارك 

وهاذي شنطتي

----------

